# garage door remote for remote controlling?



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Anyone have ideas for turning garage remotes into remote controls for servos?


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

You could use your garage door remoteto trigger a light controller:

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00953786000P

that in turn could trigger a preprogrammed servo board:

http://simplecircuitboards.com/Spec Sheets/Programmable Servo - 3 Chnl.pdf


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

The reason why I ask is if you go here: http://www.axtell.com/remote.html

You will see the tiny transmitter in his palm. Looks a lot like Amazon.com: Chamberlain Mini 3-Button Remote Control 956CB: Home [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@411PSBRR8BL

I'm wondering if he just hacked something to run servos? I know for the auto-alive mode he used a prop 1. But the look away button, look to him button and mouth button are just single servo actions non-programmed.


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

The one in his hand looks like a five button so he can pan left right and tilt up/down with a middle button for "home" or recalling a preset routine.

I found this:

http://www.lightobject.com/12Ch-RF-Remote-Control-Kit-P45.aspx

it has 12 buttons and the reciever has 12 relay outputs


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

I just found this:

http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com/prodinfo.asp?number=G16544

for $20.95 it is not bad for a 4 button remote control.

this shows the circuitry to hook it to relays:

http://www.crowcroft.net/kitsrus/k180.pdf


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks Brad.


----------



## joshua17ss2 (Jan 10, 2008)

i have seen small 4 channel remotes on ebay, that you can integrate with micro controllers, and set each of the buttons to run a specific part of the program. i use a similar setup with my light board that i made. each button can run a subprogram, and the microcontorllers can easy connect and run servos, with a few simple commands


----------



## joshua17ss2 (Jan 10, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/433mhz-4-Channe...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------

